# Innova or Blue Buffalo



## HedgieGirl101 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm getting a hedgehog tomorrow and the price includes a sample of food. But I am deciding to switch to a high quality cat food. I am new at this so I'm not quite sure whether innova or Blue Bluffalo is better for him? :|


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Both are good foods to use. I can't comment on the innova because I haven't personally used it, but I'm sure someone will comment on it. 

For the blue buffalo, my boy loved it. However, it's not his favourite shape, so I had to cut all of his kibble in half nightly just so he would eat it. Also, he completely ignores the life source bits and they are much too hard to cut, so I just picked them out and gave them to my cat lol. Though nowadays, I semi soak my boys food just cause he's getting older and I noticed when I did that, he ate more. So I no longer have to cut, just soak.
The kibbles are the cylinder shapes.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've heard both are good, I just haven't used them. CSFCLS for the win! (They need to start paying me.)


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I use 2 types of blue and both my hedgies love it! But both are good choices


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I use a mix of Innova cat foods. They are cheeper and I get coupons from the retailer at work.  Link likes it a lot though he tends to eat the one that is slightly higher in fat first. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I also can't comment on Innova, but my hog has 2 types of BB and she loves them both. They have good ingredients and a nice selection if you're looking for specific fat contents.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine is on Innova & Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. He loves his Innova. Its a good kibble size and they sell 2.2 lbs bags which is great if you only have one hedgie. Most cat foods come in 5 lbs bags and well... a single hedgie won't eat 5 lbs of cat food before it goes stale.


----------

